# Super Cleaned!!! Racycle Steel Rider!!!



## carlitos60 (May 31, 2015)

I decided to Hand Polish the Bike!!!!
I Think It Came Out Great!!! Like Nickel Plate???
Rode it Today!


----------



## Sped Man (May 31, 2015)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

damn
amnd
mnda
ndam


----------



## mike j (May 31, 2015)

Whatever he said, really nice Carlitos. Looks like a fun time happening down in San Juan.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 31, 2015)

How many teeth on the rear cog?


----------



## Wcben (May 31, 2015)

You should consider doing a full nickle plate now..... There were a few that were done by the factory!.....oh! Looks great by the way!!


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2015)

Yummy!!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

I've always wondered what *IS* there to do down there? The bike ride looks great!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 31, 2015)

All you need is a set of Kelly handlebars.....


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 1, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> All you need is a set of Kelly handlebars.....




Thanks,,,But No Kellys Here; I Would Love a Suspension Fork and Maybe a 70 Links 1/8 Chain!!!!!

The Rear Cog is a 10 and Rides Well,,,,You Need Some Legs!!!!  LOL

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 1, 2015)

I need SUNGLASSES!!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 1, 2015)

What willswares says and plenty of high protection sunscreen. Your legs will get a burn from the reflection off the bike!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 2, 2015)

gkeep said:


> What willswares says and plenty of high protection sunscreen. Your legs will get a burn from the reflection off the bike!




Very Cool Fun that I'm Glad to Help with!!!

I Thought it Was Different; No-One Else Have Done It Before that I Can Remember!!!
It's My 3rd Clean Steel Bike in My Collection!!!
Kind of Fun!!


----------

